# almost working



## Jonathan Paul R (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi,
I just bought an import car and this one came with a
2 din* Eclipse AVN1106Dmk2*... 
It looks good but all that seems to work is the touchscreen,, 

_Eject CD
Eject DVD
_and_ 
OPEN
_
The other buttons on the side don't seem to be workong at all

Is there any trick to kicking this baby in ?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Jonathan Paul R said:


> Hi,
> I just bought an import car and this one came with a
> 2 din* Eclipse AVN1106Dmk2*...
> It looks good but all that seems to work is the touchscreen,,
> ...


 Who ever used to own it probably removed the AMP's and stuff from the trunk as Eclipse is a high end head unit. So I guess the trick is if you want it to work, you'll have to open it up and see where it is all hooked up to(witch I'm sure it isn't hooked up). If your good with wiring you "MAY" be able to wire it in to the factory speakers. You may just need to pop an amp in the back of the car, like used to be there.
Either way, what seems to be a nice head unit(witch it is) is really a can of worms.........


----------

